
Why are new cars angry-looking? (2014) - dictum
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a7834/avoidable-contact-tough-all-the-time-may-2014/
======
dictum
An study on the subject:
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/236002770_Face_to_F...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/236002770_Face_to_Face)

